# Alleine zu zweit



## fervel

Alguien me puede decir que significa alleine zu zweit es una cancion de lacrimosa y de que habla..


----------



## Tinnakorn

fervel said:


> alguien me puede decir que significa alleine zu zweit es una cancion de lacrimosa y de que habla..


 
Tal vez la persona en la canción tiene miedo a la soledad.

Die Person hat Angst vor der Einsamkeit
(es el tema de esto hilo, por cierto...)

Aunque dos parejas viven juntas, pero una persona se siente sola.

(Ist mein Spanisch korrekt?)


----------



## Quelle

Suena como una contradicción. "Alleine" significa solo/sola y "zu zweit" en pareja.
Puede ser que una pareja quiere estar sola y se defina como una unidad o que uno/una de los dos se siente solo/sola a pesar de estar en pareja. 
​


----------



## Tinnakorn

Quelle said:


> Suena como una contradicción. "Alleine" significa solo/sola y "zu zweit" en pareja.
> Puede ser que una pareja quiere estar sola y se defina como una unidad o que uno/una de los dos se siente solo/sola a pesar de estar en pareja.


 
Ich glaube, ich habe Schwierigkeiten mit dem Woerterbuch.

Bedeutet "pareja" nun "Partner" oder "Paar" ?

Ich meinte, dass ein Partner sich in der Partnerschaft einsam fuehlt (ein Paradoxon vielleicht), also handelt es sich um Entfremdung / alienación.

Und stimmt, an die zweite Möglichkeit hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, vermutlich bin ich zu pessimistisch, haha...


----------



## Tinnakorn

Zitat aus unserem Online-Woerterbuch:

partner
(in an activity) compañero, -ra m,f;

(in dancing, tennis) pareja f
(Busn) socio, -cia m,f;
~s in crime cómplices mpl or fpl

(in personal relationship) pareja f, compañero, -ra m,f
------

Was soll das ???

Bedeutet "pareja" nun "Partner" oder "Paar"?
Meine Google-Recherche laesst auf "Partnerschaft" schliessen.


----------



## Quelle

Pareja kann beides bedeuten, Partner oder Paar.


----------

